# Recommended Product for Exterior Sides of Doors



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I normally stick to interiors but have a bid coming up Monday where the exterior side of some doors need to be done. I don't want to use an alkyd enamel and would prefer to either use my HVLP (4 stage) or brush them out (using an airless in this situation just may not be feasible). Suggestions on products that would give good results using either of these two methods would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Emerald. Brushability is amazing. Coming from someone who sprays most everything trim related. If I had to brush any thing exterior, this would be the one.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

or Aura


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Aura Satin would be my vote.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish Aura in ex came in satin- it is low lustre or semi.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

For the doors I'd likely use the semi over the low luster. But I agree that a satin would be nice.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would use whatever you normally use for trim paint but in exterior. So for me I would either use Aura or Manor Hall Timeless.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> I wish Aura in ex came in satin- it is low lustre or semi.


 
I can get Aura Satin exterior here. I use it all the time for trim. Brushed gutters look sprayed.....Good stuff!!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I just looked it up on the BM site, it's #631.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I can get Aura Satin exterior here.


Same here.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Due to the limited availability I don't use much BM products but will check on the exterior Aura satin. I use the interior version once in awhile and I do like it. Combined with their extender it does brush out nicely. Would like to use the HVLP but just haven't had really good results with non-oil based products.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

If you haven't tried emerald you should. The stuff brushes really nice!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Thanks guys! Due to the limited availability I don't use much BM products but will check on the exterior Aura satin. I use the interior version once in awhile and I do like it. Combined with their extender it does brush out nicely. Would like to use the HVLP but just haven't had really good results with non-oil based products.


I didn't have great success shooting aura semi through my hvlp. Could have just been me though, was the first two sets of doors I used through my new rig. I would have been best off just brushing them, as the aura flows out real nice. 

I shot some ppg breakthrough black on my back door as a test, atomiZed real nice. 

Am going to test the BM grand entrance thorough the hvlp on my front door (currently FPE high gloss black but lots of chips / dings). I did a panel brushing it (gloss), flowed out ok but not magical. The 2nd coAt setup too fast and got lots of solvent pop micro bubbles. Did not paint in sun, was probably 80 degrees out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon - I had the same experience with Aura semi through my HVLP about two years ago. Okay but not great. Hoping something new had come along to make it work wonders. Maybe going to a satin would give better results since the sheen was definitely part of the issue. Just did a bunch of doors recently in Satin Impervo. The HVLP does wonders with that stuff.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, spraying satin impervo is amazing. I just shot the BM high gloss grand entrance on my front doors. Am waiting to see how they level out....it's dark out now! Shot the first with one cap of aura extender to 1 quart, didn't atomize as well as would like (Titan 6 stage) but it leveled out nice. I added two more caps for the 2nd door and shot, tending towards the heavy side on purpose. Will post results tomorrow.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SW "All Surface Enamel"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> SW "All Surface Enamel"


Mike - have you ever shot it through an HVLP? My SW guy said it would do great but...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Mike - have you ever shot it through an HVLP? My SW guy said it would do great but...


 No, not through an HVLP. Only with an airless


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I prefer to use an airless. I only had a 211 with me on this day (Not my usuall choice of spray tip)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Or just sub it out to this guy


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

man-would you guys spray interior trim in a finished house??


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh would ya look at that rattle can marble finish... :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> man-would you guys spray interior trim in a finished house??
> Spraying interior trim work - YouTube


Yep. Do it all the time. Usually do smaller sections at a time unless we can get them out of the house for a few days. That looks very familiar to me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Or just sub it out to this guy Painting a Steel Entry Door.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yikes. Faux with krylon....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, I'm impressed, 25 posts and not ONE mention of this:










I think we've reached a new level of professionalism


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

daArch said:


> WOW, I'm impressed, 24 posts and not ONE mention of this:
> 
> I think we've reached a new level of professionalism


Way above my professional grade, i think I will stick to Emerald.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> WOW, I'm impressed, 25 posts and not ONE mention of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... at least until now. 

BTW - Not even open for consideration. :no:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I didn't have great success shooting aura semi through my hvlp. Could have just been me though, was the first two sets of doors I used through my new rig. I would have been best off just brushing them, as the aura flows out real nice.
> 
> I shot some ppg breakthrough black on my back door as a test, atomiZed real nice.
> 
> Am going to test the BM grand entrance thorough the hvlp on my front door (currently FPE high gloss black but lots of chips / dings). I did a panel brushing it (gloss), flowed out ok but not magical. The 2nd coAt setup too fast and got lots of solvent pop micro bubbles. Did not paint in sun, was probably 80 degrees out.


is it really $43 a quart? i'd probably go with a quick drying enamel and shoot with hvlp. canadians take a look at: 

http://www.cloverdalepaint.com/info/pdf_tds_in/c30-0080.pdf


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We had a cloverdale in south Seattle, I think maybe SW bought them. Rodda and others have a similar product. Here's a couple pics of the grand Entrance. Hard to capture sheen and smoothness on an iPhone. Shot one coat yesterday, then forgot I had cleaned the hvlp with a final rinse with a little Krud Kutter. Went to shoot a 2nd coat today and it started doing weird bad things. Wiped the door off with wet rags and said F it. I thought the quart was ruined, but am guessing the contaminant was only in the gun, as I rinsed the cup separately.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Oops uploaded before pic by mistake. 









And yes it's $39.99 a quart, give or take by regional pricing. It does feel like oil (since it is). They spec using 2 coats on the TDS.


----------

